# Well I did it!



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Saturday I ventured up to see the 401A for $75. I played it it and had a pleasent visit with the lady. We exchanged cash/sewing machine and I'm now the proud owner! Maybe this will get me out of my 6 month long sewing slump. I'm gonna have to download the manual to figuere out all those stitches!

Karen said the machine must have been ment for me. She said she only had one other person inquire on it, but they never called to set up a visit!
Heidi


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Good for you! You will have a good time.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Yeah! this is what I discovered a few days ago. The 401 does not go through layers of heavy vinyl or leather the way a 301 does. The best machine for that sort of thing is a dedicated straight stitch machine. And, of course, use the proper needle.

I got a new foot pedal for mine, and some bobbins. I'm guessing yours came complete. Have fun!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Fantastic for you Heidi.

Photos of it when you can, please.

I hope you get out of sewing slump, then send me some ommpph toos.


----------



## mtviolet (Jan 17, 2012)

My every day machine is my Mothers old 401A. I learned how to sew on that machine, and can't imagine using anything else daily. Hope you get as much enjoyment out of yours.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

My husband thinks the 401 is the ultimate Singer machine. He's fixed up three of them so far, so if you have questions don't hesitate to ask.

btw- I'd consider $75 a good deal!


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

I have a 403A & a 404. They are both my "go-to" machines! 

Someday, I'll find a 401...


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I will try to get a pic posted. It is a real gem! DoxieMom I never thought I'd find one I could afford, let alone have it sit for almost a week with no one else snatching it up! You will find yours! 
Heidi


----------

